# Hotel Management course in GDL



## siva591 (Dec 19, 2014)

Hello All,

Hope all are doing well.

Are there any good hotel management(rapid courses) collages or study centers in GDL. Please help me identify some.

I am planning to open a small restaurant(Indian-Mexican style - for now just take away). I am currently studying the market but I also would like to have a knowledge of hotel management before starting something.

Any suggestions and input are welcome.

Thanks in advance.


----------

